# if the site were deleted tomorrow



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 23, 2022)

how would you feel, and what would you do with your free time?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2022)

Upset but it wouldn't change my day.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## jesusus (Jul 23, 2022)

I would be pretty bummed to be honest. Outside of this place, there is, let us review the options: reddit, tiktok, youtube comments, twitter and obscure facebook groups to discuss nerd stuff.

Those places combined in brainpower just might be able to utter a sentence that doesn't result in the immediate braindeath of anyone that hears it. So I am not to pleased with the options available if this site was shut down.

I also doubt I could find a group of people in real life as interesting as the assemble of misfits on NF. If you run into somebody irl who likes anime and manga, chances are they're ironic poser weebs following trends as usual "OMG DID YOU SEE THE NEW ONE PIECE EPISODE?" "YEAH I DID , PEOPLE TALKIN ABOUT IT ON TIKTOK. NGL IT WAS LOWKEY LIT AF HAD ME VIBING DEADASS NGL! BRB GONNA GO DAB N TWERK IN THE MIDDLE OF CLOWN SQUARE"

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Island (Jul 23, 2022)

The curse would be lifted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Gin (Jul 23, 2022)

i'd fill the void with something else

balancing bullshit with productivity fairly well atm but everyone needs their downtime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 23, 2022)

I haven't gotten attached to anyone really, I just got into Naruto again, but don't have access to other platforms. So I'd just be bummed out I guess.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Subtle (Jul 23, 2022)

I'd be fine with it, 

I did enjoy my time being on here and discussing the differing opinions.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Well actually (Jul 23, 2022)

It wouldn't be the end of the world.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 23, 2022)

I need this place to live for atleast until One Piece ends, so I'd be a little bummed.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 23, 2022)

I would miss the shit takes from the OBD and reading most other threads but I wouldn't be too upset.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 23, 2022)

People prolly have prepared the replacement. Better and cheaper


----------



## Karasu (Jul 23, 2022)

Interesting question...do you know something we don't?


----------



## Lmao (Jul 24, 2022)

I'd be a bit sad I won't have a platform to have nerdy discussions of my favorite manga anymore (cba joining other forums) and I'll miss interacting with a lot of members.

Wouldn't impact my everyday life much though, I've already done half a decade without NF just fine.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Jul 24, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I need this place to live for atleast until One Piece ends, so I'd be a little bummed.


This. Once one piece is done I’m done with manga. Though i would still enjoy anime like one punch man, invincible, umbrella academy and the mcu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 24, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Interesting question...do you know something we don't?



nope lol

im just trying to figure out when this place will kick the bucket

looks like the end of one piece might finally do it :/


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2022)

Well actually said:


> It wouldn't be the end of the world.


@The World this guy thinks you'll survive the destruction of this site like Galactus or some shit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karasu (Jul 24, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> nope lol
> 
> im just trying to figure out when this place will kick the bucket
> 
> looks like the end of one piece might finally do it :/



Well I would hope not, but it has a huge following and that may do it. You never know when the next big series will hit tho. Hopefully it will come along sooner rather than later.


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2022)

nothing, probably just play more games and stuff.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 24, 2022)

Why? What have you heard?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 24, 2022)

everyone thinks you're in the know

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 24, 2022)

Depressed.  

I would have to do some RL stuff instead.


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 24, 2022)

Be bummed out. It's the last remaining forum from my childhood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> Be bummed out. It's the last remaining forum from my childhood.


Why am I just not realizing you're an 04er?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 24, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Why am I just not realizing you're an 04er?


Probably because there was a 10 year stretch of me not posting until 2019.. And @ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ joined 10 days before me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 24, 2022)

meh, ain't shit would change. be doing my gangsta shit regardless. the only thing id want to know is if I was right about my boy @DemonDragonJ not losing his virginity before his niece.

Reactions: Funny 9 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 24, 2022)

Nuke It Now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 24, 2022)

I'd finally try to find the discord. Not that I could anymore without this site but yeah


----------



## Toph (Jul 24, 2022)

i'd just move on with my life per usual. it's not something i'd lose any sleep over


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 24, 2022)

I'd be bummed, I have posted here for a long time and finding small communities to integrate into is not easy with the lack of object or emotional permanence people on the internet today seem to have.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 25, 2022)

"meh, about time"


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 25, 2022)

I'd just talk to the NF members on Discord which aren't many btw.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 25, 2022)

I would be very sad if this website vanished, tomorrow, since I have been a member of it since 2006, and I am very fond of interacting with other users, here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 27, 2022)

@JFF i see you lurking. dont get any sudden ideas


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 28, 2022)

I would feel bad for a day or two, but move on.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 28, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> @JFF i see you lurking. dont get any sudden ideas


Then someone just have to donate +200 everymonth lol


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 19, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> since I have been a member of it since 2006,


I've never completely realized how old this forum was. That's a long time.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 20, 2022)

I would be a little sad. I’m not that active, but I check in to see what’s going on every day. A part of my daily routine would be gone. I would accept and get used to it not being here anymore though.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2022)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I'd just talk to the NF members on Discord which aren't many btw.


Discord can't do anything for my post count!


----------



## pfft (Aug 20, 2022)

Create its doppelgänger Naruto verse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Aug 20, 2022)

create the banverse

where a ban roulette is is spun to see who gets the daily, weekly and monthly bans


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 20, 2022)

Probably find a new forum or something.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 20, 2022)

Unfortunately there's nothing to keep me anymore, the people I cared most about are gone and one day I suppose I'll join them. But I still like to visit and think about simpler times, I do want to post more.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2022)

~M~ said:


> the people I cared most about are gone


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Aug 21, 2022)

This forum is small but not dead, I like it.  If this forum gets shut down then I will move to Worstgen.  

I don't want to go back to Reddit, every subreddit is a huge echo chamber and it's so easy to get ban there.


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Aug 21, 2022)

Lee/Leo said:


> I've never completely realized how old this forum was. That's a long time



When was the forum created anyway?


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 21, 2022)

Extramarital Child said:


> When was the forum created anyway?


No clue at all. When I searched up "when was fanverse created" just a sec ago I got something about Five Nights at Freddy's lol


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 22, 2022)

Lee/Leo said:


> I've never completely realized how old this forum was. That's a long time.



Yes, I feel your pain, my friend.


----------



## Island (Aug 22, 2022)

Extramarital Child said:


> When was the forum created anyway?





DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I feel your pain, my friend.


2004.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 22, 2022)

Island said:


> 2004.



Wow, I have been here almost since the beginning, and much has changed, since then!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 22, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I feel your pain, my friend.


It's not pain though, just eye opening. It means I learn from more people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 22, 2022)

Island said:


> 2004.


It's as old as my cousin... Woah.


----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 29, 2022)

The city is changing. Our surroundings, and even ourselves. And then one day, just about everything will change…


----------



## Jim (Aug 29, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> The city is changing. Our surroundings, and even ourselves. And then one day, just about everything will change…


----------



## Basilides (Sep 7, 2022)

Wouldn't effect me too much since I only recently started posting here lol but I have been lurking for quite a bit so it would be sad. Would probably go to worstgen or something.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 7, 2022)

yo, 2004 peeps- who remembers actually creating their account here?


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 7, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> yo, 2004 peeps- who remembers actually creating their account here?


I do. I'd always be at my grandmother's house surfing the forums during commercials watching either Toonami or Adult Swim.  I miss those days.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 8, 2022)

Like, most of the handful of friends I have from here, I can talk to elsewhere.

Except for one who's elusive as hell. And it's a shame because he's a fucking bro.

So I can only fucking hope if everything was gone, he'd come find us again.

You know who you are, and we love you man.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2022)

Basilides said:


> Wouldn't effect me too much since I only recently started posting here lol but I have been lurking for quite a bit so it would be sad. Would probably go to worstgen or something.


Affect*


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2022)

海外ニキ said:


> he's a fucking bro.


Interesting relationship you've got with him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> Interesting relationship you've got with him.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 8, 2022)

You know, on second thought, I'd probably miss Jim.


----------

